# Books - what's age appropriate?



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Ds is 10 and an avid reader - I'm excited at how much he loves to read.

However, he's had a few issues lately. He wants to read adult thrillers and I just don't think most of them are appropriate for him.

I've tried going to the bookstore with him and reading parts - most of them contain sexual content and violence that I just don't think he's ready for. I try to explain and the trip turns into mess of tears and me feeling like the big meanie mom.

We did let him read one book that I wasn't real comfortable with (my husband's book) and he's had trouble falling to sleep ever since - so I know he's just not ready.

Ds is an odd kid. He doesn't like books for kids, in his words "I can't read another book about fire breathing dragons". I take him to the teenage section and he won't choose a book - he goes straight for the adult thriller section.

Another issue I've had is that he doesn't finish books. He reads the first 100 pages and then picks up another book. I don't understand how he can read 100 pages and not be curious how it all ends! Again, I conclude that the book is just not right for him.

I love this little guy and admire the wonderful young man he's becoming, but I really don't feel comfortable with him reading strong violence and sexual content that's beyond his years and knowledge.

Anyone have some good book suggestions? He's totally beyond Harry Potter right now.

Also, I just made a rule with him - he must finish a book from now on before we buy another. I think that'll help.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

What types of books does he like? My ten year old loves Goosebumps. He is reading a series right now called the Knights of the Silver Dragon. I think there are six books in the series. He also is interested in the Deltora Quest series as well as the The Edge Chronicles.

ETA- Sorry I missed the fire breathing dragon part. Christopher Pike has some mystery books that you might pre-read. I loved him when I was a young teen. I am not sure how many would be acceptable for your household. There are some that have more mature themes than others.


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

No real suggestions for books as we are far from that stage yet - I do remember reading a lot of adult books as a kid, but I was more into romances, historical novels, mysteries etc than thrillers. I probably read stuff that would really give me pause if my child were to read it at that age, but I turned out fine! If he has trouble sleeping from it, though, I definitely understand your concern.

I don't know about insisting he finish each book. If you're buying him books, of course it's frustrating to see them all set aside when he's partway through. What about just taking him to the library instead? If he's mostly reading junk food lit anyway, he doesn't finish it, and it's not the kind of stuff he'd read again, I'd just borrow it rather than spending a fortune creating a library of it. Then he can read in whatever mode he likes. You could also speak, or have him speak, with the librarian to get some recommendations for him.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

I guess it depends on whether you think they will disturb him, or if you just think he's too young for the content based on your own standards. My son has started reading adult books (also 10yo) and sometimes i wonder, but he does fine so far. He talks to me about the content if he's confused, and doesn't have trouble zipping past the love scenes he doesn't like (things along the lines of John Grisham, fwiw). I think if you read along with him, you will have a great opportunity to talk about more sophisticated topics (and thank goodness it's through books instead of TV/movies).

There are, however, some very intense and wonderful YA books like the His Dark Materials trilogy, Eragon, etc. Does he not like fantasy?

Also, darnit, I'm blanking on his name - the guy that writes all the wilderness survival thrillers. He's written SO many, most for YA, and they aren't babyish or simplistic.

If what he wants is actually horror, there is also some pretty intense YA horror/thrillers, which I can't stand, but dc loved. The lastest was The Haunting of Alaizabel Cray.


----------



## faythe (Oct 2, 2003)

I second talking to the librarian for suggestions. There are plenty of authors that don't get gory or sexual while scaring their readers. I'd also try to find out why he's leaving books unread. Is it because they are boring, they are too complex and he can't follow them, they are too scary? That will help you find appropriate books.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I was going to second the His Dark Materials trilogy (the first is The Golden Compass) and those wilderness survival books are by Gary Paulsen (Hatchet is the best known and really good.)

This is a tough one. I grew up an avid reader in a house full of books where nothing was off limits. And I think that's best. That said, I did find myself reading a few things that were fairly "adult" at a younger age than my mother might have preferred. I still remember them, and being a little confused (sex, mostly), but they didn't harm me. I understand that you want to protect your ds, but at age 10 it's natural to explore, and I think you need to let him find his way in this. At the same time, I do think you should continue being very upfront with him about why you, personally don't think these books are good for him. It will sink in and he will think about it when he's reading, even if he doesn't talk about it.

One thing I would suggest is that you avoid the bookstore and stick to the library. That way you've got the librarian right there for suggestions and all the thrillers are mixed in with the mysteries and fiction, not so obviously displayed that he'll go right for them.


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

I think this is the perfect occasion to avail yourself of the public librarian. I am sure she/he has been asked this question many times before, and he/she will be able to direct you to materials that should be able to interest your son but also make you comfortable.

FWIW, I don't think a 10-year-old is old enough to be reading about sex because I don't think a 10-year-old has the emotional perspective to understand what he's reading, and I also am not one for exposing young children to the idea that casual sex is hunky dory.

I also believe in sheltering children from violence, for many reasons.

I would not, however, require that a child finish any book that he/she doesn't want to finish. First, I think it's a great way to kill enthusiam for reading. I know I never want to slog through something I'm not interested in, and I start many books that I think will be good, only to put them down after a few chapters because they aren't what I thought they'd be/aren't holding my attention. Second, if your son has decided that a certain book is not for him, I think you should respect that.

Namaste!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Has he already read a lot of Daniel Pinkwater? I find him very funny. I read him as an adult, though I remember that he had a mystery series when I was a kid. Children's literature but not dumbed down. Also, has he read all the really classic ones, the Wizard of Oz series, Jules Verne, the Ernie Pyle Robin Hood? I had a lot of pleasure from the language in those. Pippi Longstocking? that might feel too young for him, but maybe not.

How about 19th century adult fiction? It's adult and thrilling, yet not over the top sex and violence. How about Sherlock Holmes? Wow, I envy him the experience of reading those stories for the first time.

Has he already read Tolkien? Is that too "dragonish" for him?


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I just wanted to second Hatchet, and His Dark Materials series. Also, my Ds loved The Dark is Rising series by Susan Cooper. I would definately check out the library, and see what the young adults section has to offer. Maybe that will be a way for you to both feel comfortable. My Ds has been reading adult books since 9 or 10.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

When my dd got bored with her books I taught her how to find answers to her questions. She is now madly into science books and inventions and the Guiness book of world records. She also loves poetry. She now 'gets' Shel Silverstein and can't get enough.
For avid readers we need to remember that there is lots more to read out there than just books. Maybe your son is ready for magazines or short stories...?


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I do agree that he shouldn't have to finish a book he isn't enjoying. But to keep buying books so he can read a few pages is getting old (and expensive). He seems to want a new book every week. There is a fantastic used bookstore around here, but it's REALLY hard to get through all the junk.

I'd love to do the library, but I have a hard time getting books back and in the past have run up some hefty fines







The library in my city is pretty bad, so I have to drive a ways to get to a good one.

What I believe is happening, we go into a bookstore and the book with the flashiest, goriest cover is what he wants - doesn't matter what's in it. Then he gets home and realizes that he really can't understand it, nor does he like it. He won't even look in the young adult, teen or kids section. He believes he is too old for that (nice having a 20 year old 10 year old







)

I really don't want to censor him, but I believe that his issue isn't wanting to read these books - it's wanting to read what he believes to be 'grown up' books. I'd love to pre-read for him, but honestly, I just don't have the time right now to read large chapter books (I have ADD and it's hard enough to get through a book I like in less than a month).

Ds and I have always had a VERY open dialogue about sex and violence, I think he knows more about this type of things than most boys his age (and he knows the correct terminology







). I'm not as concerned with him reading about sex itself, but I am concerned about how it's presented. There was a pirate book he wanted and they talked often about raping women in a very casual way (and in EXTREME detail). I really don't think it's healthy for such a young boy to read things like that.

Thank you for the suggestions - I SO much appreciate it! The His Dark Materials trilogy and The wilderness survival books sound great! My sister also suggested Ray Bradbury, I'm going to suggestion them.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

MamaInTheBoonies, Thank you for looking at this from a different angle! He does LOVE National Geographics and he also get's a few guitar magazines. He can tell you ALL about King Tut and what band uses what kind of guitar and effects for which song. He's got a wonderful brain! However, he ONLY want's books that are gory adult themes - I think he's trying to make me nuts!!







I truly adore this boy - he really does make me think


----------



## CaraboosMama (Mar 31, 2005)

I second the Sherlock Holmes recommendation! Your ds may balk at the idea at first but will probably love them once he gets started. Also, What about Lord of the Rings? (although you said he was not interested in any more dragons







)Edgar Allen Poe? Some of the classic horror stuff (Mary Shelley's Frankenstein, Bram Stoker's Dracula, etc.) is genuinely scary without being overly graphic...there are also Classics Illustrated versions available for many of these. Hope this helps!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Aw...









Sounds like he is really picking up on reading. What kind of books is he going for..I know you are saying "thriller" but what is it about them? Is it forensics? Detective stuff? Shock aspect? There is something in these books that he is enjoying..I am wondering if it is the science. I have read some of these books and they are actually very interesting with lots of psychology and science but obviously not something you want a younger person to read.

For adult "safe" books the first words out of my mouth is ALWAYS "Terry Pratchett" They are more fantasy but "Reaper Man" is quite funny and about Death. It seems Death is getting canned so he decides to use his unused vacation. Neil Gaiman also wrote a book with Pratchett called "Good Omens" it is about the apocolypse....um but funny.

Tom Clancy's Hunt for Red October...pretty safe IMO and still has that thriller aspect to it.

Tad Williams

David Eddings

Perhaps Dune by Frank Herbert

Not a single one of these is kids books but I consider them all pretty safe, not thrillers but good reads. I know these are not thrillers but well......I read Helter Skelter when I was his age so *L someone probably should have been noticing what I was reading as well. :LOL

His reading level is beyond a lot of the kids books now and he will want things that are "written older".

Tolkien once spoke of children's books and how many of them insult a child's intelligence. I think the options are better now but well....there are still kid's who go way beyond what is considered "kid's books" at an early age.

I will ask my sister..we kind of read our parents books (Thorn Birds...LOLOLOLOLOLOL) but she has a good grasp of good books and a crazy reading child about his age.









The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nightime is interesting. It is written in the perspective of an autistic boy. A dog is killed in his yard and he decides to investigate. I would suggest you read this one first.

You might check out this site

http://www.teenreads.com/


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. Mom*
What I believe is happening, we go into a bookstore and the book with the flashiest, goriest cover is what he wants - doesn't matter what's in it.


ARGH!! I hate this, my kid does the same thing. Here's one thing I do - print out the blurb from amazon, several of them, and read them to him - ask him to choose a book based on that. He's been OK with that lately.


----------



## wenat (Apr 17, 2004)

My school librarian suggested the Robert Heinlein young adult books when I was about 10 and tearing through the school library. They're good adventure yarns featuring teens, and probably available in used bookstores. (Watch out for the adult books, of course -- lots of sexual situations.)


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

How about giving your son a book allowance that you feel is reasonable, and if he spends it on a book he doesn't like, well, it's his book and his money and perhaps he will think his decision over more carefully next time. That way you won't feel like you're going broke.

Namaste!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I also was a lover of horror/thriller at that age. I was also an advanced reader. I enjoyed reading local ghost stories. For me, that was Appalachian stories. There are plenty books of those published. I was also reading some Edgar Allen Poe at that point. When I was twelve, my mom started recommending Stephen King and that type of thing. She also recommended some true crime, like Helter Skelter. I wasn't really some type of weird freak, just a normal kid. :LOL Anyway, I still love horror and ghost stories and movies. My dd is 3.5 and she's showing interest in the same thing!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Robert Heinlein's stuff is quite appallingly sexist - not the kind of SF I'd recommend to a young boy. But there's lots of other sf out there that he might enjoy if he's into that stuff. For specific book suggestions you might head over to www.chicklit.com. The discussion forums there are wonderful and populated by folks who really remember and have excellent suggestions for kids books.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I teach 9th grade remedial readers (probably similar reading level as your son), and I understand the idea of the cover appeal. There are a lot of great books in our classroom library that my students won't touch with a 10 foot pole, and ones that aren't great that have snazzy covers. These are the ones that I see kids pick up and then abandon time and time again.

I second Gary Paulsen (although the covers are lame!), and the His Dark Materials trilogy (although that might be too sci-fan for him). My students who have graduated from the Goosebumps series are really into the R.L. Stine books--they're not a series, but there are tons and tons of them.

Finally, I would be just a little concerned about the fact that he's not finishing books. First of all, because of the cost--can you tell him that he's not getting any more new books, and only from the library? Also, often what I see in my students who abandon books is that there's something else going on (although I *do* agree that all readers should be able to ditch books that we don't like). Many times, they're not choosing a book carefully enough (picking based on cover art, for example). Often, their pride doesn't allow them to choose a book that would be really appropriate for them. One thing that we teach in my remedial program is "how to interview a book"--strategies for choosing a book that has the just right fit. You might want to encourage him to use some of these strategies to find a book that's really good for him (and not one that he'll ditch after 100 pages). Some of these strategies include:
1. Look at the cover, read the back, read the blurbs
2. Look at the author--did this author write something else you liked?
3. Read the first couple of pages
4. Skim through the book and see what the "setup" is like
5. Make some predictions about what you think the book is going to be about
6. The five finger rule: Turn to the middle of the book and choose a full page of text. Start reading. Put up your hand with five fingers up (like you're giving a high-five). Every time you get to a word you don't know, put down one of your fingers. If you hit all five, the book is too difficult for you (too high of a "frustration level")

Also, you mentioned that you have ADD. Does your son as well? Adult thrillers are notoriously long and dense. Perhaps 100 pages is about all he can really handle.

Good luck nurturing your avid reader! I wish all of my students' parents were so concerned.

Stacey


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

I read Clan of the Cave bear when I was 11 (quite violent and sexual). My parents didn't censor. I feel it prepared me to deal with the world (and kids face very adult pressures at a very young age). I was protected but nevered sheltered from the realities of the world. I knew about war and rape and sexism and sadism and love and joy and fun etc. I hope to likewise protect but not shelter my kids.

Here's an idea; If you don't think he is ready to deal with this stuff alone, buy two copies and read it with him. That way you can talk about the sexist and other disturbing stuff. Youc an critique the book for its unnecessary, glorifying violence, giving him the tools to deal with it. It might also help him to actually finsih it.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Does he like the library?

I would *so* skip the bookstore--they highliight the commercial success books, which may not be what your kid is into. or maybe he is. It's nearly impossible to say without knowing your child's interests.

OK, well that said, I would say Artemis Fowl. They are very interesting---and having ******nothing******** to do with dragons. Also, Golden Compass is interesting. Holes is quite contemporary. BFG and anything by Ron Dahl is appealing to that age, even the gifted ones.









The bookstore is simply not a good place to get recommendations (even though Artemis Fowl has been a commercial success) as they are in the biz of sellling as many books as they can. You would have better luck checking out indie places , and making friends with a nice librarian.

If you have a sense of what he does like, I have about a million titles.







Let me know his preferences. It's my thang.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

What about some Edgar Allen Poe short stories? Or "classics" like Dracula and Frankenstein? These are "adult" books, but might also appeal to his desire for thrills. Or what about some classic science fiction--The Time Machine, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, and so on. Fahrenheit 451 maybe? I also loved the short stories of Ray Bradbury growing up, as well as his novella, Something Wicked This Way Comes. There is also the Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark series. And I second the Christopher Pike recommendation--I remember reading lots of those at summer camp!

For what it's worth: I was a VERY precocious reader. I read The Catcher in the Rye when I was in 5th grade (10 year old) and had to get a note from my mom to read it in school, because of the sexual content and profanity. I read V.C. Andrews's Flowers in the Attic--about as trashy as you can get!--even younger than that (9 years old) b/c my much older sister was reading it and I wanted to, too. Mom didn't approve of that one--I read it in secret. I think I started reading some Stephen King in middle school as well. I read Dickens and Louisa May Alcott, too--but I also liked some of the scary stuff. Reading "adult" books didn't scar me or turn me into a sexual deviant! :LOL Just an avid reader. OTOH, you know your son and what he can handle.


----------



## coleyjo (Jun 13, 2005)

I absolutely love reading and by the time I hit 10 in reading ability I was well past young adult literature, but would still read it because I loved reading. This wasn't alway the best thing. IMHO, there is too much good stuff out there to read to waste time on trash. I think it is very intelligent of you to censor and keep you son from cultivating an interest in mediocrity.

I second J.R.R. Tolkien. My little brother read the entire series in one summer when he was 10. He is 11 now and is totally enjoying the Redwall series by Brian Jacques. Shoot, my dh and I read those outloud to each other! Not thriller by anymeans, but very thrilling just the same!
Another author I'd recommend is Lloyd Alexander. Some of his series might seem a little to "dragoney", but his Illyrian Adventures definately are not and they do have very interesting covers!
I also second Frankenstein. Another good one is The Legend of Sleepy Hollow.
Some more contemprary books that are adult are Dean Koontz "Fear Nothing" and "Seize the Night". These do contain language that I wouldn't want my 10 year old to read, but some might not object too. I definately do NOT recommend everything by him as there are some of his books that give me nightmares!

To be honest the whole thriller genre has never done anything for me so that is one area I lack a whole lot of experience in. But I hope some of this helps!


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

A few suggestions:


> Terry Pratchett's


_Discworld_ series. Sure it's fantasy, but it's hilarious and hard to put down.

_Asterix_ series of comic book

_Tom's Midnight Garden_ by Philippa Pearce

I second the recommendation for Daniel Pinkwater

Polly Horvath also has some very funny novels

Darren Shan is considered YA, but may be sophisticated enough to satisfy.

Hall Family Chronicles by Jane Langton

Horrible Histories series by Terry Deary (non-fiction)

_Space Race_ and sequels by Sylvia Waugh

Gillian Cross

Arthur Ransome's _Swallows and Amazons_ series

David Feldman (non-fiction) e.g. When do fish sleep?

Erik C. Haugaard (esp his _Samurai's Tale_ and _The Boy and the Samurai_)

The Roman Mysteries series by Caroline Lawrence


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

If he's looking at gory, garish cover artwork, I'd find your local comic shop.







Seriously, some of them are very well written (for instance, Neil Gaiman is originally a comic book writer) and they have the horror and suspense he's craving- the thing is, they're visual, and shorter. Always, ALWAYS talk to the staff in a comic shop.







:

Other than that- Some of Pratchett's stuff is good, some of it's gone off the boil recently. Of the Arthur Ransome catalogue- he may feel he's outgrown it (I was reading them at 7-8) but IMO, the later books are slightly older and more mature than the early ones. Missee Lee, for instance, might have the glamour he's looking for. He might like some sci-fi- stuff like 2001:A Space Odyssey, for example, and I know I was about ten when I discovered George Orwell. (I started with Animal Farm, fwiw.)
I'd also try and find a way of getting rid of some of his old books- we have a fantastic second-hand book shop near my mums, where they give you either a cash price of half the books value, or a barter price to spend on more books with them. (Their website is www.barterbooks.co.uk) Something like that would be brilliant for your son.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, there are some very good graphic novels out. My son loves anime and can read these things nonstop until he finishes, in a couple of sittings. It might give your son a nice sense of accomplishment, finishing a book more easily. Ten year olds still like pictures sometimes 

I always get caught up worrying he'll never read "real" books, but he still definitely does. He always has a regular novel going at the same time.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Thanks all - you ladies are amazing! You've taken my thread killer status away :LOL I've printed several of your suggestions and look forward to sharing them with him! He was reading over the thread with me yesterday.

He has finished many books - Limony Spickets, Harry Potter, Atimis Foul the whole series and many other great books.

I think the probum is the flashy covered books he buys at the book store. They look cool, but he's just not able to read them yet.

I think we'll make a trip to the used book store next week and see if that's better for him.

Again, thank you all! Wow, I'm overwhelmed with the responses and suggestions!


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

One other thing to add...what about the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series? I can't imagine a 10-year-old boy not LOVING those!


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

You've gotten great suggestions, so I won't repeat them, but I agree that the explosion of fantasy-genre books for kids is probably a great thing.

From my own experience, I'll just say that I read adult books at a young age and they didn't do me any harm. I'm not saying that you should condone violent or sexual content for a 10-year-old, but for what it's worth, I read books like "The Exorcist" and "Rosemary's Baby" and lots of Stephen King books by the age of 12. I don't know, maybe the line "Your mother sucks &*%# in hell" just went right over my head? :LOL And you know, I think my mom gave me those books! Yikes. Anyway, it didn't screw me up. Really.

Good luck...I know, this post was completely unhelpful...sorry!


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

I forgot to add last night that if you want flash covers, Darren Shan is your man... and titles too: Cirque du Freak is his most popular series.







He's miles above R.L. Stine though, in terms of quality of writing.


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm a (former YA) librarian, and I must agree with other posters about letting your son pick his own materials. I completely understand wanting to shelter him - I don't let my daugher (age 5) watch TV - but I think that age 10 is very different and able to discuss things in a logical way with you, particularly if you have an open relationship. Usually, what we've found is that if the material is too dense or explicit, the kids tend to just ignore it or find it "boring."

I would go to your library and ask if they have a "YA" or "Teen" librarian (it's a growing field), they will have a ton of suggestions as far as books the library has, and whether they're in adult or YA. Some YA books are too facile for advanced readers though, although they've come very very far since my days. I went to adult books at around age 9, I looooved Stephen King. Along with the Golden Compass (I read this as an adult, loved it), I think that graphic novels might also be something he would like. They're a nice inbetween for great readers but still needing some help with context and complex topics.

I used to tell parents, if they're at home reading on a Saturday night, they're probably not out doing it. How many old ladies sit at home Saturday nights are reading their horrifically violent murder mysteries? I sure HOPE they're not out doing it.


----------

